# Prüfung am 07.11.08 in Meppen / Niedersachsen



## borland (29. Oktober 2008)

tag zusammen,

ist hier vielleicht jemand unterwegs, der am 07.11.08 seine prüfung in meppen hat?

thx

b.


----------

